# Lost telnet access to Tivo



## edorm (Feb 9, 2007)

I installed a cachecard and 400Gb drive from TivoHeaven about 5 years ago and have been downloading from my Tivo happily since then. Yesterday TyTools (#10r4) would give a now showing list but when I picked something to get I was getting a socket error.

In an ill-advised late night fit of activity I changed some settings via nic_tivo_config and now I cannot even telnet to the Tivo anymore. So could someone point me in the right direction of instructions to connect and reset whatever I have mucked up.

Cheers.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

If you know what IP address you gave your TiVo then try manually setting the IP of your PC/laptop to be on the same subnet. You should then be able to telnet onto it and re-run nic_config_tivo. (I'm assuming you are running the standard TiVo software and haven't installed AltEPG).

If that doesn't work then I think you are stuck with either getting access via the serial port or pulling the disc and installing in a PC to rerun the nic install.


----------



## edorm (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks spitfires. I am running the standard Tivo software, using the AltEPG via the Internet. The problem is I thought I knew what IP address I had set but I cannot access the Tivo on it. So where do I find instructions so to take me through "pulling the disc and installing in a PC to rerun the nic install"?


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

One last thing you can try is to run a program called [email protected] 
http://lookatlan.com/oldindex.html

Select a "New Profile" and set the scan range to 192.168.0.0 -> 192.168.255.255

This will scan your network and report a list of all IP addresses it has found with something attached. If you see one which you don't recognise then try and telnet onto it and see if it is your Tivo!

If you've never pulled the disc before (and it sounds like you haven't?) this will be the simplest solution. Otherwise you will need to find and adapt (there is not a one-page to just repair the network config) instructions on how to get into your TiVo safely, and boot into byte-swapped Linux 
(e.g. http://www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade2.html
http://http://www.freeranger.co.uk/TiVo/HowTo.htm 
http://mfslive.org/forums/viewforum.php?f=9 (MFS Live 1.3 (_not_ 1.4)). 
Or, as always, use the search function on this forum.


----------

